# Coordination Exercises (Orange - Purple - Blue - Green)..........



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 7, 2003)

Does anyone do them...... why or why not?

:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 7, 2003)

Does this include something called a "coordination set"?  I have had 7 different Kenpo instructors in my 17 years studying the art and only one ever taught me something with the name "coordination" to it......that being the "coordination set".  I still practice that on my own from time to time but I am not sure why my current instructor or none of the others ever taught any more of that type of thing......I will ask!!

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 7, 2003)

I practice the coordination sets, I & II.
They aren't an official part of the AKKI curiculum...
but I do them, cuz I likes'm.

Two is like proof that Billy Blanks wasn't the first to think of the "TaeBo" concept.   

Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _*
> Does this include something called a "coordination set"?  :asian:  :karate:
> *



No, The Coordination sets # 1 & 2 are different, true they work on coordination but different than what I am talking about.

This exercise is "initially" done from a training horse (a blocking exercise)

Example:
Orange Belt (100 possible combinations)
(a few of the 100 listed below)
1.  i - o
2.  d - o
3.  i - u
4.  u - o
5.  r-l -- l-r or r-r -- l-l
6.  innovations
-----------------------------
i = inward block
o = outward block
u = upward block
d = downward block
l = left arm
r = right arm

:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 8, 2003)

Okay- I guess not then.......the only thing I can think of that is similar is something we do called the "Star Block" which is upward, inward, extended outward, downward, back elbow, pushdown, chamber.  We do this on alternating sides.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _*
> Okay- I guess not then.......the only thing I can think of that is similar is something we do called the "Star Block" which is upward, inward, extended outward, downward, back elbow, pushdown, chamber. We do this on alternating sides. :asian: :karate: *



The Blocking Set # 1 and the "Star Block" are yet different drills.  I'll talk more about these in another post.

:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 8, 2003)

We do sometimes something similar, with the instructor calling the blocks out on the fly. It's also done on a horse stance, but I don't think they're preset or anything.

Is it near to your coordination exercises?


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2003)

... as well as the leg exercises.  Of course I do not do them enough.

Suggestions or variations anyone?  Or do they need a bit more defining by GD7, Seig or Tess?

-MB


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 8, 2003)

I am interested to see these in action.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 8, 2003)

The instructor calls out " Coordination exercise.. R-L"   until that is changed to LL or LR  or any of the combinations ..  r-l -- l-r or r-r -- l-l  it remains  what they call out.
The Blocking is important but how you arrive at each block is paramount.  The checking/ double factoring.. making sure the block comes from the outside of the check (which can become mind boggling at times *G*).. knowing when to check.. when to return your fist to your hip.. that's all part of Coordination exercise.  Not only does it build coordination but also makes your brain 'listen'    Builds your Left side if Right handed and vice versa.. just as 
doing the opposite sides of the Tecs ..
It also gives the instructor a chance to correct student's blocking technique, alignment.. anchoring of elbows, if they are torquing or not.. and with all the variations involved.. its' a great drill~! 


Just my thoughts 

Tess


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 9, 2004)

I know the two coordination sets, unless there are others that I don't know about.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr. C., do you count the kicking exercises as coordination exercises as well?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> Mr. C., do you count the kicking exercises as coordination exercises as well? *



No..... the "Coordination Exercises" are a specific set listed in the end of the training charts.

The Kicking Exercises are specifically for kicking..... even tho they do work on "leg"  Coordination.

:asian:


----------



## Les (Feb 13, 2004)

I have them written down for Orange and Purple, but that's all.

Now that you've put them in the front of my mind they'll be going into Monday's lesson plan.

Les


----------

